# h & r shotgun



## PAhunter271 (Jan 16, 2006)

I would like to put a new stock on my ultra slug hunter and I could not firgure out how the buttstock comes off of the reciever if any body knows how its attached and how i have to get it off it would help.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Make sure the gun is unloaded, then remove the two screws that hold the recoil pad/plate on, and you will see a hole with the head of a 1/2" bolt showing. Remove the bolt and the stock will come off. Good shooting, Burl


----------



## PAhunter271 (Jan 16, 2006)

ok thanks. before i took off the recoil pad but did not see the bolt.


----------

